# Pro-Health Ultra Cookware = Scam!!!!



## mountainspring (Feb 26, 2008)

Not sure if this is in the right section, or where else it would go.

A couple months after my husband and I were married we went to a County Fair where there was a cooking show guy advertising this amazing SUPER cookware, called PRO-HEALTH ULTRA Cookware.

He advertised all sorts of things:

Saves Time:

* 7-ply construction allows for fast and even heat distribution
* Food cooks faster
* No stirring, food cooks from all sides, not just the bottom
* Vapor lock whistle, tells you when to turn it off
* No pot watching
* Creates a vacuum for fast, even cooking
* T304 surgical steel, hard durable surface
* Cleans up fast and easily
* Bake on top of the stove, faster than the oven

Saves Money:

* Lifetime
* No replacement costs
* Less food shrinkage means a lower grocery bill
* Low heat cooking leads to energy savings
* Reduced oven use equals saved energy

Promotes Health:

* Retains nutrients through low moisture/low heat cooking
* Maximizes vitamin and mineral content
* Eliminates the need for oils
* Allows you to cook low fat
* Made with T304 surgical steel which is non-reactive
* No leaching of metals or chemicals into your food

Protects Flavor:

* Low moisture cooking retains natural food flavors
* Flavor is more concentrated, not watered down
* Eliminates the need for added salt

Well, I bought into it. My husband didn't, but I talked him into getting the smallest set, which get this, included

1- 5 quart pan
1- 4 quart pan
1- 10 in. skillet
1- 3 eggs poacher
1- potato masher
1- steamer inset for the 4 quart pan
1- small (maybe 2 qt. pan)
1- electrical slow cook top (*he "threw" in there)
1- huge electrical skillet thingy (*he "threw" in there)

Guess how much we paid? You're gonna freak. We paid $1900 give or take a penny. WHAT WAS I THINKING? I'm a VERY frugal person. But sometimes this "health propaganda stuff" gets me.

They were supposed to be lifetime warrantee and any parts replaceable forever.

WELL, I tried e-mailing the guy that sold it to me, no answer. His e-mail is not in use anymore.

The lids don't seal, every time I boil the lids pop up and down and splatter water everywhere so I have to lay a towel over the pan and obviously it's not boiling well if steam keeps coming out.

Some of the plastic handles have BURNED off around the edges.

I use my larger pots daily and the steamer is handy.

BUT, everything else I don't hardly ever use and is a PAIN to clean b/c it's stainless steel. Everything sticks to it, no matter how much oil/butter I use.

In any case, they cook fine, if you can put up w/ the quirks, BUT, for nearly 2K?? ARE YOU NUTS? I could have gotten something very nice from Macy's or anywhere else.

SO, don't waste your money if you ever get hooked into this scam.

I still haven't admitted to my husband that we were probably scammed. I want new cookware now...

haha, but 3 years ago when we bought them, he said:

"If I buy you this cookware, I don't EVER want to hear ANYTHING else about you wanting cookware!"

Haha...geez...I'm just an idiot.

Anyways, DON'T BUY IT!!

Oh, their "company" sells under 5 diff. names:

World Adventures Travel a.k.a
Integra Marketing Group
http://www.prohealthultra.com/
Simplicity Gourmet Nashville
Health-Ware of Michigan, Inc
Healthy Lifestyles USA, LLC
Chef Master, INC


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm sorry you got scammed.









But for non-stick stainless steel cooking, heat up the frying pan FIRST, and then add oil to the hot pan. This prevents sticking a lot better than heating up the pan and the oil together.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Ugh! That really sucks. If you do some googling, you'll see that you're not alone.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

"everything else I don't hardly ever use and is a PAIN to clean b/c it's stainless steel."....We have calphalon tri ply, and I finally figured out that if you have stuff stuck, just put some water in the pan/pot and simmer it for awhile, scraping at it with a wooden spoon or sturdy spatula, and all the gunk will come off.


----------



## mountainspring (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, that is good to know...heating the pan FIRST, then adding the oil. This is the first time I've heard that...but will definitely start doing that.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Renee White (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought the best cookware set on www.justsmartliving.com







for about 1/8th of the price that you mentioned.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read of this.

We have Saladmaster and love it! I hate to hear of scams like this b/c I'm afraid it will rub off on Saladmaster...which is AWESOME!







:

Have you been able to contact your local BBB and Attorney General? They may be ablet o work towards getting some of your $$$ back.

Mrs B


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

This is so not relevant to the point of this very old thread, but I just wanted to second the heating the pan before adding oil thing.

I only use cast iron and stainless cookware (no nonstick).

Jeff Smith (the Frugal Gourmet) used to say "hot food, cold oil, food won't stick" and I have definitely found this to be very helpful. Not foolproof of course, there are other factors, but it helps a lot.


----------



## srneda78 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
"hot food, cold oil, food won't stick" and I have definitely found this to be very helpful. Not foolproof of course, there are other factors, but it helps a lot.

What does this mean? I use stainless steel too and generally heat up the pan first and then put the oil. Is this wrong? Just curious. I do sometimes have sticking problems.


----------



## srneda78 (Jun 4, 2008)

mountainspring, I am so sorry for your terrible experience.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srneda78* 
What does this mean? I use stainless steel too and generally heat up the pan first and then put the oil. Is this wrong? Just curious. I do sometimes have sticking problems.

Oops, I meant to type "hot _pan_, cold oil, food won't stick".


----------



## aliosh (Dec 16, 2017)

I see this is a really old post, but this cookware is good. I own it and I must say you do not sound like you know how to use this type of water less cookware. It sounds like you are used to the toxic non stick cookware. If you just want to cook on high then this cookware is not for you. Yes, you paid a lot but you're having buyers remorse. Keep your cookware and take a cooking course.


----------



## Panx (Dec 26, 2017)

Anything can be said is a scam


----------



## lisabspi (Jan 20, 2018)

I think Carbon Steel Cookware best for you. If you confused you can see this cookware and review.


----------

